# Reverse Mow??



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I have had the Prestige for a year now and am more and more pleased with it every time I mow because the quality of the cut and the capabilities of the mower continue to astound me. A MUST BUY!!!!!!!!

One thing I have noticed when looking at the newer Prestige from this year down at the local hardware was that they now have a seperate key that you have to turn in order to keep the mower engaged when reversing. I asked the guy down there and he thought it was VERY peculiar that mine did not have a switch. Apparently these have been mandated for the late model mowers for the past few years.

I don't really mind though, I think it would be a pain to have to flip the switch every time. This is what I do with my spare time.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes I have seen that on several newer GT's. In fact my mom had a 10+ year old MTD RER that has it on it. Hers doesn't have the key so you have to turn off the mower before you backup or the engine dies. Can you say PITA! 

Andy


----------



## shimp (Dec 22, 2006)

yours is probably older model than you thought you purchased-very common practice with simplicity and dealers


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I know it is a crossover between an 06 and 07 model, They gave me a few different manuals because the tractor itself was 2007 while the powertrain was 2006.


----------



## ralbelt (Jun 24, 2008)

*no mow in reverse*

The no mow in reverse switch only has to be turned once to dis arm the reverse safety. It will stay disarmed as long as the blades are turned on.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*mine has it*

my regent has the yellow key for the reverse. It really seems useless when you think about it, but if you really use seriously it can prevent you from accidentally running over a young child or animal or grandma  . Look behind yourself, then turn the key. It is a pain sometimes though, but it has a purpose, it is more of a must if you have your little tikes around you when you are mowing.


----------

